# 2 Monitore - 2 Xserver

## Erdie

Hallo  :Smile: 

es ist ja IMHO möglich,  2 Monitore auch mit 2  xservern anzusteuern. Ich habe das allerdings noch nie probiert. Kann man dann auch 2 Tastaturen / Mäuse verwenden? Wie teilt man dem jeweiligen xorg dann mit, welche Maus und welche Tastatur für welchen Screen zuständig sind? Was für Möglichkeiten gibt es in dieser Konfiguration?

Hintergrund: Ich möchte auf dem 2 Monitor eine Applikation im Fullscreen laufen lassen und dabei auf dem  ersten Monitor weiterarbeiten. Die Fullscreen Applikation erfordert dabei eine getrennte Tastatur/Maus Bedienung.

Ist das überhaupt grundsätzlich möglich? Gibt es Einschränkungen bzgl. 3D?

Danke

Martin

----------

## disi

Ich benutze x2x, damit kann man zwischen zwei X-Org Servern hin und herwechseln mit Maus und Tastatur. Der Server merkt aber nichts davon...

Guck mal hier: http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Displaylink

Dann brauchst du nicht einmal zwei Tastaturen und Maeuse...

----------

## Erdie

Danke  :Smile: 

Wenn ich von einem Server zum anderen wechsle, was passiert dann mit dem Mausezeiger? Bleibt der an der Position, als der X Screen noch der aktive war? Könnte man diesen dann noch mit Automaitsierungstools wie xdotool steuern obwohl die echte Maus bereits ihren Focus auf  dem anderen Bildschirm hat?

Grüße

Martin

----------

## disi

Gute Frage, bei mir bleibt er am Bildschirmrand kleben wenn ich auf den anderen Monitor schwenke.

Also sollte es moeglich sein ihn auch noch steuern zu koennen?

Ich kenne xdotool nicht. Kann man da den DISPLAY angeben z.B. :1 oder :0?

----------

## Erdie

Das muß ich noch checken, weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Danke erstmal, x2x kannte ich noch nicht, guter Tipp!

----------

## py-ro

Das Stichwort was du brauchst ist übrigens Multiseat.

Py

----------

## papahuhn

Wenn Du jetzt doch Tastatur und Maus gemeinsam nutzen willst, kannst Du auch zwei Screens definieren, oder?

----------

## Erdie

Eigentlich hätte ich schon gern zumindest 2 getrennte Mäuse, sonst kann ich gleich bei Twinview bleiben, wie ich das schon seit Jahren  mache. Schade, ich dachte es würde gehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Eigentlich hätte ich schon gern zumindest 2 getrennte Mäuse, sonst kann ich gleich bei Twinview bleiben, wie ich das schon seit Jahren  mache. Schade, ich dachte es würde gehen.

 

Such mal nach Multiseat. Das geht auf jedenfall. Ich habe das früher mal gemacht.

Du musst in der xorg.conf zwei ServerLayouts erzeugen und jeweils die passende Maus/Tastatur zuweisen.

Tobi

----------

